
Convert a Bookcase into a Standing Desk - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/7/21207373/work-from-home-standing-desk-bookcase-how-to-convert-remote
======
maxbaines
Hmm this could be called put your laptop on a shelf?

